# New event ideas



## tx789 (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought it would be interesting

One haned 4x4x4, one handed 3x3 blindfloded


----------



## Forte (Sep 18, 2010)

tx789 said:


> *One haned* 4x4x4



I've only seen the two-haned version :O


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 18, 2010)

Hane-Hane! 

OH MultiBLD 4x4x4 in sub-10: or fail...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't we have enough? >_<
I'm actually in favour of feet being dumped though, but I guess that won't happen. If you've ever been to a competition with most/all events, you'll realise how time consuming it is.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 18, 2010)

There are a lot of possibilities, but some may not be entered by many people.

Like:

2x2 BLD

2x2/4x4/5x5 OH


Relays


Match the scramble


Skewb

Domino

Square-2

Gigaminx

Pyramorphinx


Snake

360

It would be good to see some of these in the future.


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 18, 2010)

The best way of getting new events approved is to try them out as unofficial events in competition. At Finish Open 2010 they did Snake and Skewb as unofficial events. Then suggest the new event when the regulations are to be updated again.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Don't we have enough? >_<
> I'm actually in favour of feet being dumped though, but I guess that won't happen. If you've ever been to a competition with most/all events, you'll realise how time consuming it is.



Get rid of Feet? Are you serious?! 

Since when is being time consuming indicative of being a bad event? What about 7x7? Should we get rid of that too?

I vote we get rid of Magic if anything. 

But that's not what this topic's about. It's about the idea of adding events, not taking them away.

I thought 360 should've been added by now but w/e.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Domino


That would be cool. I think 2bld would be cool also, but only as a mo3 or avg5, because single solve would be based too much on luck.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Don't we have enough? >_<
> ...



I never said events that were time consuming should be removed. I should've given reasons, but I just didn't realise people cared about it all that much. Since that post I spoke to Anssi, and that's changed my perspective.
I don't really like the idea of 360 being added. I don't get your point of taking magic out, and adding 360. If you don't like magic, because it's just from 1 state every time, to the same finishing state, or the repetitive-ness of it, then why add 360. Same start and finish every time >_<


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > Domino
> ...



Yeah, like if you got a 1 move layer, 6 move CLL and no LL rotation. If this became an event, I would try to look ahead to the whole solve using CLL on some, but just have to use a proper blindsolving method on others.

Domino would be a great event, because it's similar to the other cube events, and not very time consuming. I guess you could also do 3x3x4. So, what's your Domino single? 20.21 is mine.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2010)

I think 3x3x2, 360 and gigaminx should be added. 3x3x2 could be avg5, 360 mo3 or avg5, and gigaminx maybe best of 1 or 2


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 18, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I think 3x3x2, 360 and gigaminx should be added. 3x3x2 could be avg5, 360 mo3 or avg5, and gigaminx maybe best of 1 or 2



I really don't think Gigaminx is that imortant. It's insanely time consuming, so it would probably be something that not many competitions would have. I guess they could still do it though. 

Also, I think that adding Snake and Skewb would be better than adding 360.

And what about ORANGINA?


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 18, 2010)

There is a great chance Domino will be at the next Swedish comp.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Don't we have enough? >_<
> I'm actually in favour of feet being dumped though, but I guess that won't happen. If you've ever been to a competition with most/all events, you'll realise how time consuming it is.



What about those that have no arms?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I think 2bld would be cool also, but only as a mo3 or avg5, because single solve would be based too much on luck.



They talked about the before. This would be pointless since people can do the cube in 1-look anyway. The times would be too close to actual 2x2. 

In fact, I'm sure if someone tried (ahem, Anthony), they'd be able to get sub-5 avg 2x2 avg in competition, doing it BLD style (which is perfectly legal).


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2010)

Skewb.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 18, 2010)

I wouldn't be that for 2BLD, the scrambles for 2x2 can vary a lot in difficulty, so if 2BLD was an event perhaps there should be an avg5 or something.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 18, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I think 2bld would be cool also, but only as a mo3 or avg5, because single solve would be based too much on luck.
> ...



And judges being just slightly late with the paper would be a big problem.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 18, 2010)

irontwig said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



So you should never let me be a judge during 2x2 blind.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 18, 2010)

2x2 BLD avg5.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2010)

People are seriously suggesting 2x2x2BLD?


----------



## joey (Sep 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Don't we have enough? >_<
> ...



They can compete in regular 3x3.


----------



## coinman (Sep 18, 2010)

Skewb, Rubik's snake, 2x2x2 OH, 2-4 and 2-5 layer cube relay. 

Motivations. 
Skewb: It's a common and inexpensive puzzle, with practice the avg will be sub 10 for a lot of competitors so it's not time consuming, and its easy fun and different to solve.

Rubik's snake: It's a old Rubik's brand product. It's not a Puzzle, as is not magic and master magic, but it's fun and quick to solve (you solve it from straight to a ball). As magic and master magic this toys are fun for beginners and can truly work as a gateway "puzzle" to heavier solving  

2x2x2 OH: Why not? Bigger cubes OH would be to time consuming but 2x2x2 is quick and in a nice size for OH. 

Relays: It's fun, best of one sins it would be to time consuming to do more.


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 18, 2010)

360 degrees BLD


----------



## kdawg123 (Sep 18, 2010)

I think that solving in a mirror would be a fun little challenge, with a paper or something in between the person and the cube so they can only see the mirror. I doubt it will get added, but it is really fun.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 18, 2010)

Mirror blocks BLD, no inspection


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 18, 2010)

Snake with feet BLD....joking


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 18, 2010)

> People are seriously suggesting 2x2x2BLD?



YES. DEMAND MORE 2X2 BLD.


----------



## Forte (Sep 18, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> > People are seriously suggesting 2x2x2BLD?
> 
> 
> 
> YES. DEMAND MORE 2X2 BLD.



YOU TOLD ME WE WERE GOING TO HAVE TWO ROUNDS


----------



## Owen (Sep 18, 2010)

Fifteen puzzle and 3x3x4.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 18, 2010)

Forte said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > > People are seriously suggesting 2x2x2BLD?
> ...



ARE YOU THREATENING THE DELEGATE?


----------



## Shortey (Sep 18, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > a small kitten said:
> ...



IT'S NOT A THREAT IT'S A PROMISE


----------



## Erzz (Sep 18, 2010)

Two cubes OH at the same time blindfolded.


----------



## nathanajah (Sep 18, 2010)

Erzz said:


> Two cubes OH at the same time blindfolded.


Add 1 more cube, with feet


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2010)

Gigaminx with feet
6x6 multiBLD
Most 4x4's solved in 10 minutes
Rubik's Magic + Master Magic relay (scrambled)
Bandaged Cube OH
Square-1 one-handed + Square-2 two-handed relay
Rubik's 360 + Rubik's Revolution + Rubik's Slide relay (aka "the triple threat")
2x2+3x3+5x5+7x7 relay (we can add 11x11 if verdes ever makes it)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 18, 2010)

If we had to add more events, which I don't think we should, Skewb and 3x3x2.


----------



## LewisJ (Sep 18, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Square-1 one-handed + Square-2 two-handed relay
> 
> 2x2+3x3+5x5+7x7 relay (we can add 11x11 if verdes ever makes it)



I like these. 

Also, regarding 2x2BLD - it wouldn't be ridiculously close to 2x2 times, memorization time would become the big differentiating factor. Sure, lots of people can pull off 1-look solved - but how long does it take them to come up with the solution? 15 seconds is a long inspection time for 2-5 second solves!


----------



## Carson (Sep 18, 2010)

I believe Skewb is likely to be added next year, based on previous conversations. I'm not sure of the exact number, but Skewb has been held unofficially at numerous competitions this year already.

I think domino/2x3x3 would be nice, however we already have so many events, I don't see it happening. If one/some events were dropped, then perhaps it would be an alternative, especially since it could be a fairly quick event.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 18, 2010)

skewb.. (then I can practise pyraminx AND skewb  )


----------



## Thompson (Sep 18, 2010)

I would like skewb


----------



## irontwig (Sep 18, 2010)

Maru and Eastsheen 4x4 assembly relay.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 18, 2010)

Fishbone.

Also, I vote for OHITA magic. Please.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 18, 2010)

I really think we don't need any events, maybe just Skewb. Because we have already been pushing for it at comps.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Also, I vote for OHITA magic. Please.


It would be much more interesting than magic is right now.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 18, 2010)

I think that skewb and 2x3x3 would be a good addition in the next couple years. They are both relatively fast, (best solvers would probably get at least sub-10 averages). And also they aren't very deviating from the events we have now. I think that these could possibly be added without removing any events, if just for the fact that they have plenty of interest and are fairly common.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I vote for OHITA magic. Please.
> ...



I completely honestly would like this as an event. It's a thrill, and regular magic is just silly.
This is REALLY silly.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 18, 2010)

OH 3x3 BLD. That'd be interesting.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 18, 2010)

3x3x4 would rock. Only fully-functional though.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 18, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Maru and Eastsheen 4x4 assembly relay.



yes,yes.yes!


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 18, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



what is OHITA magic?


----------



## ianini (Sep 18, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



One-Handed In the Air


----------



## Dene (Sep 19, 2010)

Helicube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I completely honestly would like this [OHITA magic] as an event. It's a thrill, and regular magic is just silly.
> This is REALLY silly.


 
No, it's still not silly enough. I demand OHITABLD!


----------



## guusrs (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm thinking of *FMC Duel* as new event:
Two cubers are opposite each other with a non-scrambled cube each and a chess-timer set to 5min for each player.
Cuber A starts his timer and starts to scramble the cube of his/her opponent and put it back in front of him/her and switches the chess-timer clock
Cuber B then starts to scramble the cube of the other opponent and switches the timer 
Cuber A is allowed to do 1 move on his/her own cube and switches the timer
Cuber B is allowed to do 1 move on his/her own cube and switches the timer
etc

The cuber that solves the cube first (in minimum number of moves) wins the duel. 
If a cuber runs out of time he/she loses the duel
If the oppenents need the same amount of moves the remaining time on the clock makes the decision

A knock out schedule can be setup.

Gus


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 19, 2010)

FMC Duel sounds interesting as a format for linear FMC. Whether done as that sort of format, I think a linear FMC event would be interesting, and wouldn't necessarily need to take the hour that normal FMC does. If solutions were limited to 10 minutes, there might also be scope for a mean of 3. I think the luck factor does harm the credibility FM results somewhat. It's hard to be convinced that #1 in the world is actually the best at FM.

Also, 2x2 BLD!


----------



## abctoshiro (Sep 19, 2010)

I think these (crazy) events should be added:
2x2x2-7x7x7 BLD relay
3x3x3 OHBLD

and my own thought up event for a long time:
BLDFMC.

Solve the cube in the fewest number of moves...blindfolded.
Your solution should be first written in an hour, then do it blindfolded.

LOL


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 19, 2010)

I like skewb. We should have that. I had a change of heart about my post in the random cubing discussion thread, for those of you who are confused about my opinion. 2x2x3, or domino, would be cool. I think we should also have 3x3x4, 3x3x5, and 3x3x7. Would it be possible to have relays, such as 2-4, 2-5, and 3 3x3's?


----------



## maggot (Sep 19, 2010)

although i havent gotten an opportunity to compete, i know what event i would like. 

-relay 2,3,4.... 3,4,5... 2,3,4,5... etc to be decided by popularity vote
-skewb
-domino
-FF334,cubic335,cubic337... i really like these puzzle, but im sure they wont come to event.

for me, 2x2BLD is a joke. many people experienced in CLL can predict the CLL case from scramble within inspection. i think this is stupid. 

i want to make a point that i think magic is stupid, all versions, and i do not think 2x2 is stupid. because although it is fast and you can get lucky, it does take skill to be fast consistantly, or sub 3 for any solve for that matter (not including lucky). i commend people like anthony who are still practicing 2x2 and getting faster. 

since it could be done quickly and supports a good cause, the illusion cube would be an interesting event, unofficially. im sure there are people already out there that can sub 1 it.


----------



## Owen (Sep 19, 2010)

I demand the addition tic-tac-toe as an event.


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 19, 2010)

assemble cube 2-7


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2010)

For those of you wanting relays, why? All it does is make an event that will be won by the person who can do the largest cube the fastest. Beating someone in 2x2 by 2 seconds and 3x3 in 5 seconds, which would normally be considered a large advantage, would be lost if the other person had a 7 second better 4x4, which isn't considered to be as much. And if you're going up to 5x5, it becomes even worse.

I think the special event modifiers (BLD, OH, feet, FMC) should only be used for 3x3 (and kept for 4x4BLD/5x5BLD), but they shouldn't expand to new events.

Skewb has been around for a long time and event the slowest method is going to be quick. For 3x4x4 and 2x3x3, I don't think they've been around long enough yet, and you don't want to add an event if a puzzle is going to disappear from the market soon. Square-1 was tricky for a while because of this.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Sep 19, 2010)

I believe that the 222BLD event that must be introduced because there are 444BLD, 555BLD but why not the 222BLD ?


----------



## irontwig (Sep 19, 2010)

Mcuber5 said:


> I believe that the 222BLD event that must be introduced because there are 444BLD, 555BLD but why not the 222BLD ?


 
Read the thread.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 19, 2010)

2BLD is ridiculous.


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 19, 2010)

Dollar store cube, no modifacations, one handed?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> Dollar store cube, no modifacations, one handed?


 
I don't think it's appropriate to add an event with knowledge that people are going to be hurt because of it.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 19, 2010)

6x6x6


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

Petaminx BLD with one foot ;D


----------



## Jani (Sep 19, 2010)

Skewb and relay 234 or 2345
It's just fun!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 19, 2010)

Ew skewb. No skewb. Yuck.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Skewb has been around for a long time and event the slowest method is going to be quick. For 3x4x4 and 2x3x3, I don't think they've been around long enough yet, and you don't want to add an event if a puzzle is going to disappear from the market soon. Square-1 was tricky for a while because of this.



I don't see domino and 3x3x4(I assume that's the puzzle you meant) going away. Square-1 was just the one producer making the one puzzle. Now we have multiple companies that produce lots of different puzzles making them, so it's a bit more stable. And making it official is a good way to prevent them from leaving the market. Look at clock, it was essentially off the market for 20 years, and now we have two new producers of it. Making it official ensures demand, and these chinese puzzle companies seem to jump on anything that has demand.

I support skewb being added. Domino would be allright I guess, but I much prefer 3x3x4. I love 2bld, but it's a stupid event and should never be official.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 19, 2010)

Apart from speed BLD, I'm still most in favor of team BLD. I believe all the details (like how to rank official results) can be worked out, and it's an original, interesting event.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I love 2bld, but it's a stupid event and should never be official.


Indeed. If you aren't afraid of DNFing, pretty much anyone can get a sub-10 single.


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 19, 2010)

I think Skewb would be good.
It does have many haters, but enough people who want to do skewb. 
It has gone pretty smoothly at competitions I've been to.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Sep 19, 2010)

Team BLD would be great. Cuboids are fun - Domino should definitely be added, and I'm a fan of 3x3x5 (though if we add both we should also do 3x3x4 to complete the series).
What if we had semi-official events: keep records for all but they are all run at the same time (so you have to choose only one per round)? Less popular events like MultiBLD, big cube BLD, Skewb, Snake, and Magic could have this status.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 20, 2010)

2x2bld would be good as a monor to 3x3bld and why not theres 3x3-5x5bld they could add 6x6 and 7x7 bld but 5xbld takes over 10 min


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 20, 2010)

Megaminx OH 

i guess sub 2 is possible if i´d practise


----------



## avgdi (Sep 20, 2010)

Domino for sure!


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2010)

Team BLD, it'd be the only original new event. All events like 2x2 OH/BLD or BLD OH or 3x3x4 are really nonsense. Team BLD would add something we don't have yet: something you can do in a team, together, social ...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 20, 2010)

SKEWB ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## Weston (Sep 20, 2010)

Big cube FMC might be fun


----------



## dChan (Sep 20, 2010)

Erik said:


> Team BLD, it'd be the only original new event. All events like 2x2 OH/BLD or BLD OH or 3x3x4 are really nonsense. Team BLD would add something we don't have yet: something you can do in a team, together, social ...


 
Agreed. I would love this as an official event. I've been wanting some kind of team event to do in competition for a while. I think it would be really interesting to watch, as well, which would be great for spectators at competitions.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 20, 2010)

Oooh. I'm liking all the suggestions of Team BLD and 2x2BLD (even though I think 2x2BLD would be silly even as avg5 and is extremely unlikely to ever become an event). 
I feel that Team BLD would be a great addition because it's relatively fast, popular, and entertaining to watch. I'm sure the rules and ranking system could be worked out fairly easily as well.


----------



## dChan (Sep 20, 2010)

@Anthony: Yeah, my only concern was the rules. Wouldn't the rankings be the same as for speed and such? Just go by time?

Anyway, as for the rules - since having something blocking the executor from seeing the cube would also hamper the caller - I figure you would need an extra-aware judge who makes sure that the executor is only doing moves that the caller is instructing him/her to do. Though, that's probably more like something the delegate of the competition would be alerting the judges to rather than having it as a written rule?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 20, 2010)

The problem with that is that good team-BLD competitors often use codes to indicate the pieces to solve, whose meaning is not really obvious to anybody but them. I don't want to have to learn a bunch of awkward codes to be able to judge that event.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 20, 2010)

YES TEAM BLD.
Not sure how the rankings would work though. And couldn't the solver wear something that covers their face?


----------



## Matthew (Sep 20, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> It's hard to be convinced that #1 in the world is actually the best at FM.



So maybe 3x3 FM mean of 3? Time limit: 1.5h, we've already done it at Warsaw Open 2009 as an unofficial event and i think that this is a way for a FM.. in single.. almost everything was achieved.. but we make an average to promote regular cubers, no luckies.. so why we cannot do this in FM? the only think we should think about is the proper rules.. maybe the one says, that after one hour cuber must give back at least one solution.. and I think that 1.5hour is enough time.. if someone is good at fm.. he would find realy nice solutions in 1.5 hours.. and in general - the point is to promote consistency..

Also domino, and maybe mirror block (or mirror block bld by touch)?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 20, 2010)

dChan said:


> @Anthony: Yeah, my only concern was the rules. Wouldn't the rankings be the same as for speed and such? Just go by time?
> 
> Anyway, as for the rules - since having something blocking the executor from seeing the cube would also hamper the caller - I figure you would need an extra-aware judge who makes sure that the executor is only doing moves that the caller is instructing him/her to do. Though, that's probably more like something the delegate of the competition would be alerting the judges to rather than having it as a written rule?



An extra aware judge wouldn't really help all that much. If you were judging Team BLD and you heard "cookie", would that mean anything to you? When Eric says "cookie" I know to do RU'R'URU'R'.  We have many other obscure codes too...

As for rankings, the reason it would be different is because I'm assuming we'd have to group people in pairs as opposed to as individuals.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't see why we couldn't still have individual rankings for team BLD. If a pair got 32 seconds, they'd both be credited with a 32 second solve. Why complicate things further? I don't see any value in trying to keep records separate for the sighted solver and the blind solver.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

how about pyraminx BLD, interesting and I'm someone can figure out a method


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 21, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> I don't see why we couldn't still have individual rankings for team BLD. If a pair got 32 seconds, they'd both be credited with a 32 second solve. Why complicate things further? I don't see any value in trying to keep records separate for the sighted solver and the blind solver.


 
People could switch partners, so it would have to be an individual credit


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, that's what I'm advocating (I don't know if you're supporting or clarifying, I realise now that my post wasn't clear on that point).


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2010)

OH 3x3 BLD seems pretty interesting...


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 21, 2010)

2x2BLD, Skewb, 3x3 no inspection, and relays =)

EDIT: and I think it's awesome that people are thinking about new events. Is the WCA considering adding more?


----------



## da25centz (Sep 21, 2010)

feet BLD, 4x4 feet


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 21, 2010)

Clock in one hand, assembling eastsheen 4x4 in the other.Yeah!


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Sep 21, 2010)

3x3 OH SOLO skydive multi-BLD. Memo is done on the plane, but competitor must land blindfolded (if not, then DNF). Demanding extra jumps = ban.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 21, 2010)

Assemble a new DIY, sticker to a predetermined scramble and solve.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 21, 2010)

Team BLD would be very cool. Speed BLD anyone?


----------



## Stini (Sep 21, 2010)

guusrs said:


> I'm thinking of *FMC Duel* as new event:
> Two cubers are opposite each other with a non-scrambled cube each and a chess-timer set to 5min for each player.
> Cuber A starts his timer and starts to scramble the cube of his/her opponent and put it back in front of him/her and switches the chess-timer clock
> Cuber B then starts to scramble the cube of the other opponent and switches the timer
> ...


 
Ooh, we have to try this at Euro! My linear solving skills are nothing compared to yours though - I can only solve easy cases. 

Personally I don't really have any wishes for the new events. In general the more different events the better, but I'd rather keep the unnecessary redundancy down and also I'd favour fast events that are easy to organize. There's already some redundancy such as big cubes and many BLD events. Similar puzzles, relays, weird OHs and BLDs don't really seem to offer anything we don't already have. Some suggestions could be Skewb, Domino and perhaps Team BLD and match the scramble. 3x3x4 seems a bit redundant as most cubers solve it as two Dominoes (it's a fun puzzle though). Snake has been organized several times in Finland, and I find it more fun than Magics, but I don't really like these puzzles where the solution is always the same. Personally I would enjoy linear FMC, but there's not much interest in such events so I don't see that likely to happen. Probably the battle format proposed by Guus would be the only way to make it happen. As a chess player this format really appeals to me.  Probably one FMC event is enough though, but the format should be something better that it's nowadays (some sort of average format to minimize the importance of luck and less time per solve to discourage brute forcing).


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> So you should never let me be a judge during 2x2 blind.


 
You can't always do it in 1-look, some geniuses can but seriously, only happens less than half the time for most people.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 21, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> They talked about the before. This would be pointless since people can do the cube in 1-look anyway. The times would be too close to actual 2x2.
> 
> In fact, I'm sure if someone tried (ahem, Anthony), they'd be able to get sub-5 avg 2x2 avg in competition, doing it BLD style (which is perfectly legal).


After reading what you said, I did a few averages and I'm usually around 6-7. However, I did get one sub 5 average because the scrambles were relatively easy (1-3 move first sides for the most part). I think that full EG is the key to getting fast at 2x2 BLD. 
I doubt I'd ever do that in an actual round of 2x2 though unless it was an official event. Don't wanna waste a possibly good round. 



KboyForeverB said:


> You can't always do it in 1-look, some geniuses can but seriously, only happens less than half the time for most people.


Thanks, but I'm not a genius and neither are most of the other people who can 1-look with little inspection time. It just takes practice.


----------



## anders (Sep 21, 2010)

I like Match the Scramble and Mirrorblocks truly blindfolded since they both introduce new elements of cubing. They have also been held as unofficial events at competitions: look here and here.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 21, 2010)

tx789 said:


> One haned 4x4x4,


 
I tryed it and got 6:20 usually my time now are 2:40-3:30


----------



## dChan (Sep 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> An extra aware judge wouldn't really help all that much. If you were judging Team BLD and you heard "cookie", would that mean anything to you? When Eric says "cookie" I know to do RU'R'URU'R'.  We have many other obscure codes too...
> 
> As for rankings, the reason it would be different is because I'm assuming we'd have to group people in pairs as opposed to as individuals.


 
Oh, right. I didn't really think of that. Hrm, I guess that would certainly be a problem to figure out if Team BLD ever does get optioned by the WCA to become an official event.

Also didn't think about that one, haha. Hopefully it wouldn't be too hard. Now that I'm really putting some thought into it, a lot of questions come up. One, for example, is whether or not a single person can be part of multiple teams in a single competition? Like I said, these are probably going to be questions we'll answer if Team BLD does get a shot at becoming an official event. This is probably a bit off-topic for this thread.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 21, 2010)

2x2 BLD.
2x2 BLD
2x2 OH
Skewb
Void Cube
TEAM BLD FMFS
4x4 FMC


----------



## Erik (Sep 21, 2010)

TMOY said:


> The problem with that is that good team-BLD competitors often use codes to indicate the pieces to solve, whose meaning is not really obvious to anybody but them. I don't want to have to learn a bunch of awkward codes to be able to judge that event.


 
What is the problem in that? People can use whatever codes they want, that's the fun part of it! As a judge you just have to make sure that:

1. The solver can't see anything
2. The caller doesn't touch the puzzle

Those are ALL the rules there are.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes I know. I was just answering to:



dChan said:


> I figure you would need an extra-aware judge who makes sure that the executor is only doing moves that the caller is instructing him/her to do.


 
which seems highly unrealistic to me.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Thanks, but I'm not a genius and neither are most of the other people who can 1-look with little inspection time. It just takes practice.



I want to be able to do it eventually. 

I think that you could go very extreme with 3x3, like OF Multi BLD or something, but it would take a long time. Just OHBLD would be a good challenge for some people.

I think skewb is most likely to be the next event added. Teamsolve/Team BLD would be good also. :tu


----------



## irontwig (Sep 21, 2010)

What's so hard with ranking team-BLD, can't you just have one list for callers and one for solvers?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2010)

irontwig said:


> What's so hard with ranking team-BLD, can't you just have one list for callers and one for solvers?


 
Either that or you could just have rankings of teams. For example, person A calling and person B solving would be different for person A calling and person C solving. It would also be different from person B calling and person A solving. Just an idea...


----------



## da25centz (Sep 21, 2010)

irontwig said:


> What's so hard with ranking team-BLD, can't you just have one list for callers and one for solvers?


 
NO, the way i would do it is one single list, so 
1) Person A soving, Person B calling
2)Person B solving, person C calling
etc etc etc

you just list it in teams, and the wr and whatnot would go to the team that has 1st place
simple enough


----------



## ROFL (Sep 22, 2010)

For team bld:
What if the pair had to do two solves, so that each one was both solver and caller and the the average of the two would be credited to them as a team? The down side is that there are pairs where one person is really good at the solving the other is really good at calling, but they are terrible when they switch places.

As far as other events:
I agree FMC should be done as an average. Also, what if instead of # turns executed being used to rank competitors, they were ranked by # of turns away from an optimal solution? This would not impact the results from individual competitions but would make the world rankings a bit more fair.

I also think that OH solving a cube in each hand would be a fun event


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 22, 2010)

ROFL said:


> I also think that OH solving a cube in each hand would be a fun event



People would defeat the purpose of solving them simultaneously if that's what you mean.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 22, 2010)

ROFL said:


> For team bld:
> What if the pair had to do two solves, so that each one was both solver and caller and the the average of the two would be credited to them as a team? The down side is that there are pairs where one person is really good at the solving the other is really good at calling, but they are terrible when they switch places.


Good suggestion. However, I think it a straight up avg of 5 with the same caller/solver would be better.



ROFL said:


> I also think that OH solving a cube in each hand would be a fun event


 
Fun? Maybe... Ridiculous? Absolutely.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

ROFL said:


> I agree FMC should be done as an average. Also, what if instead of # turns executed being used to rank competitors, they were ranked by # of turns away from an optimal solution? This would not impact the results from individual competitions but would make the world rankings a bit more fair.



I agree, good idea. 

Does anyone else want orangina to be an official event? Or at least be the official drink of the WCA?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 22, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I agree, good idea.
> 
> Does anyone else want orangina to be an official event? Or at least be the official drink of the WCA?


 
No, but it's still fun as an unofficial event.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> No, but it's still fun as an unofficial event.


 Lol. I wish Australian comps had it. It should still sponsor the WCA, though.


----------



## Edward (Sep 22, 2010)

I want something as obscure and unpracticed as feet, but also as practical. No-Fingertrick solving? Call it Ol' School.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> I want something as obscure and unpracticed as feet, but also as practical. No-Fingertrick solving? Call it Ol' School.


 
i don't even know how to solve without fingertricks


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> I want something as obscure and unpracticed as feet, but also as practical. No-Fingertrick solving? Call it Ol' School.



Although this could be a good event, it would be hard to distinguish whether it was a fingertrick or not, which would also put a lot of pressure on the judges, and the person judging you could affect your result. I just don't think it would work officially. I guess you could do something like 2 finger solving, but the people who want to remove feet would _definitely_ hate that.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 22, 2010)

Mirror cube in mirror. YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> I want something as obscure and unpracticed as feet, but also as practical. No-Fingertrick solving? Call it Ol' School.


 


RCTACameron said:


> Although this could be a good event...


I hope you're joking. Seriously, this thread is going to lose the little value it has if people keep mentioning things like that... >_>


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I hope you're joking. Seriously, this thread is going to lose the little value it has if people keep mentioning things like that... >_>


 
It would be a good event to do once, unofficially, with no intention to get faster. Not good for the WCA though.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 22, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> It would be a good event to do once, unofficially, with no intention to get faster. Not good for the WCA though.


Isn't the point of this thread to propose what you feel would be good additions to the official WCA events list?


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 22, 2010)

rubiks cube with one foot XD jk 

2x2 blind would be cool 

or like Siamese cube?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 22, 2010)

I am in favor of adding the head-to-head event that Adam Zamora always has at his competitions. It's great for spectators and it's also fun to race other cubers and place bets on who will win. Sometimes even I choke and POP and it creates a big upset when a sup-20 cuber beats me. In fact, I think Devin CR beat me once cuz I popped. It wouldn't be that hard to make it official and it would be cool if I can get some of those singles to count. I remember at Nisei Week 2010 I had about 6 sub-10s and half of them were during the head-to-head (click here for video) event.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 24, 2010)

I think 7x7 OH would be a good addition
also a 7x7 OHBLD while solving a 3x3 in the other hand bld and a 4x4 with feet bld at the same time!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2010)

The main things I'm looking at are Skewb, Team BLD, and Rubik's 360.
Skewb would be a good addition considering it's not hard to scramble, has simple-to-follow yet efficient methods, and would most likely not take longer than, say, a 2x2 round.
Team BLD would be funny to manage--personally, I think that there should be four solves, two with Cuber A solving, two with Cuber B solving. It would most likely take less time than a 4x4 round. Additionally, the judge would just need to make sure that the solver cannot see, but that the caller can. The "codes" wouldn't make a difference--it's just a more efficient way of calling. Just as using an F-II/A-V/Memory would feel smoother, faster, and more efficient than a Rubik's brand, using "codes" in Team BLD simply reduces time lost. That's not against the rules, if any.
Now, for 360.
The main reason I like 360 is that despite it can be compared to magic in that it has one solution, 360 bring into the picture different permutations of the balls in the centre circle when "scrambled". This then brings about the way the competitor solves the puzzle--they could start with any ball in any hemisphere they choose. Thus, even though the "scrambles" are the same all the time, there is an individualistic approach to solving each ball. This may sound like horsesh*t to the rest of you, but it's a great puzzle in itself.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 26, 2010)

Fisher cube? Domino? Magic OH? Magic OH intheair? 2x2 OH?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 26, 2010)

I think that 6BLD and 7BLD should definitely be added.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 26, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> I think that 6BLD and 7BLD should definitely be added.


 Yeah, for Mike and Stefan xD


----------



## flan (Sep 26, 2010)

Apply a scramble. Fastest person to apply a set number of move scramble, which contains a set number of double turns etc


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 26, 2010)

flan said:


> Apply a scramble. Fastest person to apply a set number of move scramble, which contains a set number of double turns etc


We're talking about events, not mystery puzzles.

If it's not even a common unofficial type of solve, it probably should have no place being made official.


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

Scrambled magic into solved magic position


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 27, 2010)

Joker said:


> Scrambled magic into solved magic position


 
wouldnt there have to be notation?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 28, 2010)

I would love to see 3x3 with chopsticks. I think this could actually be a serious event.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 29, 2010)

skewb, sskewb one handed, skewb blindfolded and skewb fewest moves (i like skewb)


----------



## Tanish (Jan 22, 2016)

i think 3x3 oh bld should be added (although i'm a guy who can neither do 3bld or 3x3 oh )


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 22, 2016)

2x3x3, every WCA puzzle BLD, 2x2 and 4x4 FMC, Skewb Diamond and Ultimate, Mirrorblocks and Fisher Cube.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 22, 2016)

As far as I know it's quite possible to have a perfect on 2x2 fmc so that event would probably not be a good idea.
But I agree some cuboid could be cool. For 4x4 fmc, which metric?
And mirror is kind of the same as 3x3.

EDIT: Also, I propose the 3^4 "cube" as an event, it's actually quite different compared to the current wca events and pretty fun.


----------



## Walrusizer (Jan 22, 2016)

22x22 OH BLD FMC with feet.


----------



## turtwig (Jan 22, 2016)

2x2-4x4 or 2x2-5x5 relay would be cool

a) It would add a relay event, which adds variety
b) 2-5 are all solved quite differently (Ortega/CLL/EG, CFOP/Roux/ZZ, Yau, Reduction)
c) It wouldn't take too long (probably faster than 7x7 or even 6x6)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 22, 2016)

sqAree said:


> As far as I know it's quite possible to have a perfect on 2x2 fmc so that event would probably not be a good idea.
> But I agree some cuboid could be cool. For 4x4 fmc, which metric?
> And mirror is kind of the same as 3x3.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I propose the 3^4 "cube" as an event, it's actually quite different compared to the current wca events and pretty fun.



You mean the Rubik's Tesseract? That requires a computer software and would not be a physical cube so I don't know how that would work.

Fisher or windmill cube would be cool, or 2x3x3 or 3x3x4.


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 22, 2016)

Walrusizer said:


> 22x22 OH BLD FMC with feet.



How do you do one-handed with your feet?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 22, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> How do you do one-handed with your feet?



You can only touch it with your feet, but you also can only touch it with one hand, meaning you have to be able to turn it telekinetically to do the event.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 22, 2016)

a cuboid would be nice, maybe 3x3x4?


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 22, 2016)

Ive always wanted a team blind but i feel like there might be problems with hearing or other teams listening in while waiting for their turn
But honestly, i don't feel like there's any standout event that everyone would enjoy.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 22, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> You mean the Rubik's Tesseract? That requires a computer software and would not be a physical cube so I don't know how that would work.
> 
> Fisher or windmill cube would be cool, or 2x3x3 or 3x3x4.



oO I didn't know it's also a Rubik's one.
Of course it requires computer software but where is the problem? Only few people would actually do this event and on most comps they have computers anyway.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 22, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Ive always wanted a team blind but i feel like there might be problems with hearing or other teams listening in while waiting for their turn
> But honestly, i don't feel like there's any standout event that everyone would enjoy.



yeah as someone with hearing problems I'd feel kinda mixed about teambld, though I could just do it in a quiet room, also what would you do if someone is deaf? I know shane rowland (aka famous deaf rubiks) and his wife can do teambld, its hard to explain how they do it without a video, its really cool how they do it though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 22, 2016)

sqAree said:


> oO I didn't know it's also a Rubik's one.
> Of course it requires computer software but where is the problem? Only few people would actually do this event and on most comps they have computers anyway.



Well Its not Rubik's Brand but it's called Magic cube 4D. Id assume though you'd have to bring your own computer but how would The WCA Scramble It? I'm sure the biggest problem would be the regs for such event's.


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 22, 2016)

Speaking of rubik's brands, it would be weird if there was an event where you have to speedsolve a rubik's brand.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 22, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Well Its not Rubik's Brand but it's called Magic cube 4D. Id assume though you'd have to bring your own computer but how would The WCA Scramble It? I'm sure the biggest problem would be the regs for such event's.



Ok yup, I actually have MagicCube4D. I think it can't be that hard to write a program that produces scrambles for the 4D. As for regs I just think the judges have to be super careful and observe the competitor permanently.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 22, 2016)

Tanish said:


> i think 3x3 oh bld should be added (although i'm a guy who can neither do 3bld or 3x3 oh )



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rxY-WhFNw
Maskow ples <3
He would dominate it..


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 23, 2016)

After trying to fix the listening problem people had with Team BLD, there's no way it could ever be added officially unless each team had a different group of scrambles.
The other big problem, from what I understood, was proper database integration and displaying results on the website. While I've handled the display aspect, I'm in no place to talk about programming Team BLD in.


----------



## Calode (Jan 23, 2016)

If any event gets added, it should be a cuboid. cubic cuboids especially. Either a cubic 3x3x4 or cubic 3x3x5 or both. Love solving my cuboids.


----------



## Diego (Jan 24, 2016)

I think that REALLY DIFFERENT cubes should be added. I mean, all of the events are basically some type of modification of the standard Rubik's cube. All, except for Pyraminx and Skewb, which happen to be the two easiest and luck-based puzzles (along with 2x2x2), well, and also Square One (the only one that really stands out as a different cube which is really difficult to be learned intuitively and which has little to do with the original Rubik's cube). I think that we guys should expand our minds and enrich our competitions by adding really different and difficult cubes. I suggest: 
- Mosaic / Helicopter / Curvy copter cubes.
- Marusenko Sphere level 5.
- Rex / Lattice / Master Skewb.
- Dreidel / Simplified Dreidel cubes.
- Some difficult cuboid.
- Pitcher Insanity cube.
- Some Mix-up cube.
- Some Dayan Gem.
Some will argue that most of them are way too difficult to be competitive, but the original Rubik's cube is REALLY difficult and it DID become competitive. Obviously, the moment the WCA decided to add some of these, people would start to think hard about how to solve them more efficiently and faster. It took 33 years to solve the Rubik's cube in less than 10 seconds...
N.B.: I'm not "a solver" of any of these (I just try to speedsolve 3x3, 4x4 and Megaminx) and I don't even have some of them, but I think it'd be nice to have some OTHER TYPES of cubes at a competitive level.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 24, 2016)

Why do people always want to add new events? I think there are already to many events...


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 24, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Why do people always want to add new events? I think there are already to many events...



Personally, I think the more events, the better. It adds more variety to the WCA, and it will increase the cubing lifetime for people who like to do every event. It's especially frustrating since the WCA hasn't even touched entire genres of events (such as team events, cuboids, and shape mods). The only problem I see with having more events is that it would be hard to hold all of them at worlds, U.S. nats, Euros, etc., but they could still hold a majority and leave some minor events to local competitions. Nats 2016 is already leaving out feet.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 24, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> but they could still hold a majority and leave some minor events to local competitions. Nats 2016 is already leaving out feet.



So do you think that not holding Feet at Championship is a good thing?


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 24, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> So do you think that not holding Feet at Championship is a good thing?



Honestly, I don't, and I wish they'd have feet, but if we get a lot of events (say 25 or so) we could limit the big competitions to around 20 (unless they're really ambitious) and cycle out the ones not held, such as the less-competed-in events. It's hard to draw the line at what's fair and what's not, but I feel like a lot of people would rather have Mirror Blocks (just an example) at only some competitions rather than having it at none at all. For example, we could have the 18 that we currently have as standard events at all major championships, and then cycle through the remaining ones year after year.


----------



## turtwig (Jan 24, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Honestly, I don't, and I wish they'd have feet, but if we get a lot of events (say 25 or so) we could limit the big competitions to around 20 (unless they're really ambitious) and cycle out the ones not held, such as the less-competed-in events. It's hard to draw the line at what's fair and what's not, but I feel like a lot of people would rather have Mirror Blocks (just an example) at only some competitions rather than having it at none at all. For example, we could have the 18 that we currently have as standard events at all major championships, and then cycle through the remaining ones year after year.



I agree. Add new events but only holding them at some comps is still better than not holding them at all.


----------



## TheSeppomania (Jan 24, 2016)

If there are problems on competitions because of the time, you could also do several events on the same time. So people have to choose which event they will take part, like on every other sports event. Looking at Olympic Games there isn't anybody who takes part in every disciplin, there are people specialiced one different events and not on all. And that's the biggest problem, there are to many people taking part one to many events. If several events would take place on the same time, there would be more time to put more events in the schedule. But that's only my opinion.

And I would love to have a full-shape-shifter, like Mirror Blocks or Ghost Cube as an official event. I know square-1 is a shape-shifter, but I can't accept it because of the colors.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 24, 2016)

TheSeppomania said:


> And I would love to have a full-shape-shifter, like Mirror Blocks or Ghost Cube as an official event. I know square-1 is a shape-shifter, but I can't accept it because of the colors.



rip fisher cube and mastermorphix


----------



## Tanish (Jan 29, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 2x3x3, every WCA puzzle BLD, 2x2 and 4x4 FMC, Skewb Diamond and Ultimate, Mirrorblocks and Fisher Cube.



Btw its a great idea

add mirror blocks, skewb ultimate and fisher cube to wca and after that make events for every wca puzzle bld lol


----------



## Tanish (Jan 29, 2016)

Walrusizer said:


> 22x22 OH BLD FMC with feet.



funny, at first i read 2x2 instead of 22x22
but even if we have 2x2 oh bld fmc with feet...

1) how can someone solve a cube oh with feet????????
2) then how can someone do a bld fmc?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????//


----------



## Tanish (Jan 29, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Honestly, I don't, and I wish they'd have feet, but if we get a lot of events (say 25 or so) we could limit the big competitions to around 20 (unless they're really ambitious) and cycle out the ones not held, such as the less-competed-in events. It's hard to draw the line at what's fair and what's not, but I feel like a lot of people would rather have Mirror Blocks (just an example) at only some competitions rather than having it at none at all. For example, we could have the 18 that we currently have as standard events at all major championships, and then cycle through the remaining ones year after year.



hi daniel!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2016)

Tanish said:


> hi daniel!



yay for triple-posts and bumping dead threads!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 29, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> yay for triple-posts and bumping dead threads!



Because dead threads = 5 days ago


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Because dead threads = 5 days ago



exactly!


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 29, 2016)

Tanish said:


> funny, at first i read 2x2 instead of 22x22
> but even if we have 2x2 oh bld fmc with feet...
> 
> 1) how can someone solve a cube oh with feet????????
> 2) then how can someone do a bld fmc?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????//



"BLD" FMC is quite doable 

1. You get a scrambled cube paper and pen
2. You cannot do any moves to the cube
3. You must write the shortest possible solution on the paper


----------



## TMOY (Jan 30, 2016)

Tanish said:


> 1) how can someone solve a cube oh with feet????????
> /


OH = use only one hand and the surface
WF = use only your feet and the surface

So for OH WF, you have to use the surface only to solve the cube. QED.


----------

